# Timberwolf - Made in China?



## Swedishchef (Sep 24, 2014)

Hey guys

A friend of mine recently purchased a Timberwolf wood stove (a model similar to http://www.timberwolffireplaces.com/products/wood-burning-stoves/timberwolf-epa-2200/  but his stove is proprietary to the local hardware store).

The stove was delivered this morning and my friend is quite frustrated. This model in question is made in China and not Barry Ontario (Made in China is what  is checked off on the sticker on back of the unit.). He is pro NAFTA and anti CHINA when it comes to products such as barbecues, wood stoves, etc.

All that to say, does anybody have any experience with a stove made in China or Timberwolf stoves in question?

»Thanks

Andrew


----------



## Huntindog1 (Sep 24, 2014)

So is his IPhone, TV, Toaster, Computers, Car parts, etc........


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 24, 2014)

I don't think he would buy a car with parts made in China. His is the most knowledgeable guy when it comes to cars. He's a fanatic!

All that to say there aren't many stoves that are made in china that have a good reputation (as far as I know). He is gonna end up getting a Drolet Classic (made by SBI here in Quebec).

I was just wondering if anybody else noticed that these stoves can be made in China and if anyone has a stove that was made in China, how have they held up?

Andrew


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 24, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> made by SBI here in Quebec



Another one of them foreign countries.


----------



## begreen (Sep 24, 2014)

I got a top of the line Makita Lithium Ion drill a few years back and had the same reaction. All my other Makitas were made in Japan. This one was by far the most expensive and the label said Made in China.  I was pissed for a while until I started using the drill, hard. No matter what I throw at this drill it performs like a champ. And I have really given it many workouts auguring 8" beams and the like. The battery life is fantastic and it charges in 15 minutes. It has replaced my 1/2" corded drill completely. Point being China is capable of making good product. It is all in the spec and oversight.


----------



## fossil (Sep 24, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> I don't think he would buy a car with parts made in China.



Where's he gonna find a car without any parts made in China?


----------



## begreen (Sep 24, 2014)

Bavaria?


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 24, 2014)

He buys classic cars built in the 60s 70s and 80s before China took over the manufacturing world. That is how he avoids it.

China can make some decent stuff but I think there is a very large gap in the quality control measures in certain industries. Let's not open the discussion as to why it is the way it is.

So I am guessing you guys presume it is still a good stove? There was already rust on the ash pan....

Andrew


----------



## mellow (Sep 25, 2014)

I guess Napoleon and Continental Fireplaces products will need to be checked, they are made by Wolf Steel Ltd. as well.


----------



## Chuck the Canuck (Sep 25, 2014)

Howdy.  I did start out last years heating season with the Timberwolf 2200; ran it from Oct 2013 to March 2014 and it heated the house, from the basement no less, quite nicely and put a major damper on the electric bills.  However, having said this, I found that the stove was too small (1.9 cf) for what I was asking, and in March 2014 I swapped it out for the Drolet Austral (3 cf firebox).  Never looked back sinces, but the Timberwolf was a nice looking/performing little stove for me......

Cheers


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks Keswick Ridge 

I actually remember you installing it. Glad you're happy with the new stove.

Andrew


----------



## fitter9 (Sep 26, 2014)

for me, its not really about the quality of products that are made in china.(although sometimes it is). we all know they make SOME good things. 
 Its about trying to buy things that are made in the USA when you can.(and Canada too) to support our economy, are brothers and sisters, and our way of life.
i spent a long time researching my insert before i bought it. They are expensive, but Lopi stoves are built like tanks. Im willing to shell out a few more dollars to buy a quality product that is made here and supports American jobs!!


----------



## Cburke (Sep 26, 2014)

I own a 2200 and abosolutely love it. Can't beat the price for the performance you get. Have no regrets with this stove an would reccomend it to anybody!


----------



## Ashful (Sep 26, 2014)

fitter9 said:


> for me, its not really about the quality of products that are made in china.(although sometimes it is). we all know they make SOME good things.
> Its about trying to buy things that are made in the USA when you can.(and Canada too) to support our economy, are brothers and sisters, and our way of life.


I admire your ideals, but my brothers and sisters would be shamed out of the family, if their job was pushing a button on a machine all day at union wages.  There are better things to which your family can aspire, leave the manufacturing jobs to China!  I personally enjoy not having to spend a week's salary on a TV set, and am old enough to remember when that was normal.

While manufacturing consumer-grade commodities here may not make much sense today, we still rule on innovation, and can easily justify the manufacture of boutique-level products requiring skilled labor.  That, too, may change.  When I was working on my Ph.D, I was the only student in my class not from China... and that was in the old American steel town of Bethlehem, PA.


----------



## Ash (Sep 26, 2014)

Joful said:


> I admire your ideals, but my brothers and sisters would be shamed out of the family, if their job was pushing a button on a machine all day at union wages.  There are better things to which your family can aspire, leave the manufacturing jobs to China!



That's funny because I'm rather proud of my loving father that did just that for 35 years to support our family and provide for us.


----------



## begreen (Sep 26, 2014)

Only 3% of Americans have PHDs. 

Let's stick to the topic of the stove.


----------



## scooby074 (Sep 26, 2014)

I was always under the impression that Timberwolf was a low cost, offshore version of Napoleon stoves? I dont think they hide it? Id never consider one, doubly so now after my Napo experience.

That said, like your friend, I go out of my way to support Canada first, USA second, Europe third and china dead last.


----------



## Grisu (Sep 26, 2014)

I like to thank all hardworking employees of stove manufacturers may they working for Timberwolf in China or Kuma and Englander to name just two local ones. Because of them I have a warm home in the winter. The same is true for all farmworkers providing my food, seamstresses making my clothes etc. etc. It is due to their hard labor covering the basic needs of our society that I can work in my PhD-job. I am quite aware that my job is a luxury and humankind would continue existing without PhDs but not without farmers.


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 26, 2014)

Don't toss this thread in the can (which is dead..).

I was just curious if anyone had experience with the stove. Here's the deal: they (Timberwolf) make this particular stove exclusively for BMR (hardware store). On the back plate with the stove specs, clearances, etc, there's 2 boxes to check. Made in Ontario or Made in China. On this stove model China is checked off. The model my friend made was NOT in stock, he ordered it. However, other Timberworlf and Napoleon models were on the showroom floor. All models in the showroom had MADE IN ONTARIO checked off. That is what he found surprising. So I presume the company made this stove exclusively for this one hardware store and got it in CHina for whatever reason. But the profit must be larger since the stove price is the same as most stove prices in that size range.

Joful: Normally I agree with you on most points, but unfortunately not this one. People are spending week's wages on TVs. Just check out the price of the "best TVs of 2014" from CNET http://www.cnet.com/topics/tvs/best-tvs/  The average TV is about $1200-$1400 dollars. If Timberwolf can make a stove for $900 in China (my friend's stove price was $900), wouldn't be better to buy a (for example) Englander made in the USA for the same price?

Andrew


----------



## fossil (Sep 26, 2014)

This thread isn't about the stove...or any stoves.  It's about personal opinions and biases.  For now, it belongs in the Inglenook rather than the Hearth Room.  I don't know how long I'll let it drag on in there before just exporting it.


----------



## fitter9 (Sep 26, 2014)

joful,
 you should be shamed off this board for putting down all the hard working American factory workers who as you put it, push buttons on a machine at union wages. i thank god every day that i can afford to buy a top quality stove that is made in the USA.
 Im able to buy it because i am one of those proud  union workers.


----------



## Grisu (Sep 26, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> I was just curious if anyone had experience with the stove. Here's the deal: they (Timberwolf) make this particular stove exclusively for BMR (hardware store). On the back plate with the stove specs, clearances, etc, there's 2 boxes to check. Made in Ontario or Made in China. On this stove model China is checked off. The model my friend made was NOT in stock, he ordered it. However, other Timberworlf and Napoleon models were on the showroom floor. All models in the showroom had MADE IN ONTARIO checked off. That is what he found surprising. So I presume the company made this stove exclusively for this one hardware store and got it in CHina for whatever reason.



Maybe they had not the capacity to make another model in Canada? Maybe the main factory makes Timberwolf stoves only a certain time of the year and at other times outsources it to a stove shop in China? There could be all kinds of explanations which only Napoleon will be able to answer. Does not change the fact that your friend will either have to burn in a "China"-stove or return it to buy another model.


> But the profit must be larger since the stove price is the same as most stove prices in that size range.



How do you know? With shipping they may just have the same margin. It may still be more lucrative to build Napoleon stoves here right now since they could easily earn a higher profit.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 26, 2014)

fitter9 said:


> i am one of those proud union workers.


How's your Chinese?  ;-)

My stoves were all made in Norway.  I don't hear anyone complaining about that.


----------



## fossil (Sep 26, 2014)

That'll about do it, I'd say.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 26, 2014)




----------

